# CALLING ALL MULE LOVERS



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Mule eating sharp spiky thistles?

I was told by a rancher that certain thistles make good feed for cattle. I was shown but can't remember how to identify.

Anyhow, I was hand grazing Rusty on the right-of-way adjacent to my property early this morning where there was abundant grass that the free ranging cattle had not been to so far. The cattle have not been loose around here because of the drought prior to our much needed July monsoons.

Well, Rusty decided to reach over and bite the top out of a thistle and proceed to take four or more bites which reduced it to about half size then resumed eating grass.

He wiggled his lips in a way that looked a little comical while working the sharp thistles into his mouth and back to his processing machinery.

Based on what I've heard and read, a mule does not tend to eat poison plants but I'll keep him away from Oleanders or anything else that I know is poison. There is a plethora of unknown weeds around here.

I'm on an eradication mission for Purple Nightshade which there is an abundance of and is poisonous but neither the horse nor the mule will touch those. I watch which plants they do eat because I don't want to kill or cut any of those with the price of hay during this drought.


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

I have four saddle bars that were made to fit my previously very rotund horse. Two are actually part of a tree and the other two are/were used inside the pads for a treeless saddle to spread the weight.

I took those last two out of the treeless saddle today and Gorilla taped them together about four inches apart.

After some false approaches with clicks and treats I was surprisingly able to place them on Rusty's back. My only intent had been to get him used to them with a little counter conditioning. Previously I would not have been able to get within 30 feet of him with those things mounted on one arm.

Anyhow, I think they are plenty good enough fit for him to use. That means the saddle will fit even if the angle of the bars need changed. That's just a matter of adding or subtracting a few washers. Woohoo!

I'm thinking after playing around with these two taped bars, I may soon try the saddle on him......stirrups and girth removed. Just the base to start with. And it may require multiple sessions.

I tried the bars on my poor skinny horse and no way. They nor the saddle could even be modified to fit. That's ok. He doesn't need a saddle.

Edit: By the way, I was feeling his shoulders and the white spot on his left side is right in the middle of 2 inches behind his shoulders. The bars will never touch that area again!


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Ticket the Mule on Tevis

Quote: When I was listening to Shane, it sounded like the most important part was building the partnership with the mule. He quoted his mentor Frank Smith to say, “With mules you spend most of your time convincing them that what you want to do is their idea.” With a lot of patience and fairness, the rest sort of works itself out. And if a mule trusts you, she’ll do anything for you.









Ticket the mule and her rider Shane Lesher (Road to the Tevis Cup # 49)


Ticket the mule and her rider Shane Lesher are three for three on Tevis completions. Read about their story here!




jessicaeblack.org














230 pound rider with a 40 pound saddle riding tevis on a molly mule


----------



## trailscout (Nov 23, 2020)

Gulp! Mule auction.


----------

